# Who's booked for 2009? Where u going? did u make changes? did u sell/giveaway any?



## lprstn (Aug 13, 2008)

I had to make 2 changes (grrrr) but its a small price to pay...

Here is my new schedule..( did I say I love TSing...did I say I was cutting back??? No way).  Because both me and DH work, we have to cut some of our weeks short...but hey.. at least we are there..

1/17 (Sat-Tue) Massenutten, va
2/14 (Sat-Tue) Shawnee, pa (poconos)
4/4 (Sat-Sat) Smuggler's Notch, vt
5/21 (Thurs-Sat) Ocean Blvd, Myrtle Beach
5/23 (Sat-Tue) Sheraton Vistana, orlando Fl
6/27 (Sat-Sat) Cliffs @ Peace, Las Vegas
7/24 (Fri-Tue) Onshore, RI
9/5 (Sat-Thur) Royal Mayan, Cancun, MX
11/21 (Sat-Sat) Orlando International, FL
11/22 (Sun-Thu) Disney Cruise
12/25 (Fri-Fri) Mirror Lake, Wisc Dells

Gave away 3 weeks to friends/family (grudgingly as they were places I really wanted to go)

I still have enough Wyndam points left for 2009 to book a weekend getaway in the summer for every other week from June - August as my kids prefer to travel over going to summer camp (thank goodness for Grandma staying home with them - she is very cheap...free actually)

Please share...I love to see where others are going...gives me ideas for 2010...


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 13, 2008)

*2009*

Smuggler's Notch (VT)-winter week
North Star (Steamboat CO)- winter week
King's Creek Plantation (Williamsburg VA) for DD- spring week
Fitzpatrick's Castle (IRL)- my own week
Four Seasons Vilamoura (Portugal)- summer week

Still searching for a week in Italy and something for DS & family, summer, coastal south.


----------



## susiequeve (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, I'm impressed by your vacation schedule  Lucky you.  I only have two timeshares, Marriott Cypress Harbour in Orlando I've traded for Marriott Aruba Ocean Club for the 4th of July next year (confirmed) and I'm hoping to do an internal trade to Atlantis with my Westin Kierland unit for May 2009.  If not, we'll go to Scottsdale which we also love.  Have fun on your many vacations, I'm jealous.  :whoopie:


----------



## lll1929 (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, those schedules are awesome.  I want to be like you all when I get older.  I have to put 2 kids thru college first.  I only have 1 timeshare.

Here are my plans for 2009:
May 2009 - Aruba using my AC
July 2009 - Branson MO - driving to this location

Really plain and simple but the kids and I will love it!!:whoopie:


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay here's mine so far for 2009

Jan(Thurs-Mon) MLK weekend Disney's Boardwalk Villas(Boardwalk View )

April(Easter) Sat-Sat Disney's Vero Beach Resort

July(holiday week) Sheraton's Broadway Plantation(maybe 1st and last trip to MB:rofl: ).

Aug(wk 32) Hemlock at Boyne(Northern MI).

Debating on tha annual T-giving trip to WDW(don't have to decide until Dec).


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 13, 2008)

This year is my official first year of TS. My husband and I are always talking how much money we could save if we knew TS 10 years ago... We love travel and spent so much money to hotels so far. This is my 2009 reservations (confirmed) and plans.
3/15-22 : Marriott's Manor Club in Williamsburg, VA (traded through II)
6/26-7/3 : Summit at Massanutten, VA
8/29-9/5 : Royal Sands, Cancun, Mexico (traded through II)
December : Harborside resort at Atlantis, Bahamas (pending)


----------



## joycapecod (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's mine thus far"

March 15-22 Costa Rica
May 16-23 Hilton Head
June 10-17 San Francisco
July 18-25 Isreal (not MY idea, but to see gym comp)
August 14-21, 21-28 England
December 7-14 Florida

I know there will be more as time permits, even if  drive to vacation for a few days.

I rented my summer ireland week this year and will donate a week for a church fundraiser....

Joyce


----------



## Carol C (Aug 13, 2008)

So far only New Orleans in Feb is booked. I have two ongoing searches in with TPI but they don't seem to be very good with ongoing searches. Not sure how long I should give them. I really want to book something for Memorial Day week and have deposits to use up in both RCI and II. Can't wait on TPI forever. As for giveaways, I gave my brother's family a spring break '09 trip to Orlando. I got lots of help deciding on which resort thanks to TUGgers!


----------



## dukebigtom (Aug 13, 2008)

January	Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
March	Mizner Place - Weston, FL
June	Presidential Villas at Plantation Village
July	Cranberry Harbour Castle & Country Club, Collingwood, Ontario
Sept - Dec	Vegas or Carlsbad….searching now

Unfortunately, this little thing called "my job" gets in the way of letting us go more.  :annoyed: 

We gave two weeks away this year and will give two away in 2009.  Also taking friends along to Mexico.

Can't wait for more stuff to be deposited in RCI and II for 2010.  Planning already.  :whoopie: 

BigTom


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 13, 2008)

Jan:    Desert Springs Villas I, CA
Feb:    Westin, Key West, Fla
Mar:    Wyndham Las Vegas
Apr:     Gaslamp Suites, San Diego, CA
Jun/Jul:Greece, then The Whaler, Maui 
Aug:    Canada and Oregon Coast

Then collapse


----------



## AMJ (Aug 13, 2008)

These are our confirmed plans so far:

May 30th:   Ocean Pointe
June 27th:   Harbour Point
July 11th:    Ocean Watch
Aug. 1st:     Barony


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, what world travelers!

Barony Beach, last week in May
Surf Watch, first week in June
We may give up one of these for Aruba if plans to travel with family pan out.

We're also waiting on a trade for a Disney 2BR sometime during October '09.  I wasn't sure how lucky we'd be with that, but every day I see so many Disneys on the sightings board and that makes me think there's good reason to hope.

safe travels, everyone
Susan


----------



## CAROLW (Aug 13, 2008)

I am soooo jealous. DH doesn't like to travel (what was I thinking?) so we take only 2 weeks per year. However, because of working the exchange system & using Marriott points, we have 5 weeks to use next year (we only own 2 weeks) so the AC might be given away and we will rent out the studio and 1 bedroom in Aruba.

Our confirmations are:

Mar 15-22; 1 br at Disney Beach Club Villas
June 28-July 5; 2 br at Marriott Oceanwatch in Myrtle Beach

My hope is to try to get a week before Myrtle Beach in HHI or somewhere close with my ac during flexchange. Maybe DH will do the 2 weeks, but if he doesn't, the kids and I will do the first week by ourselves and have him meet us down there for the 2nd week.


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's what I have so far.

1-23  Villas at Wilderness Lodge, Disney
1-30  Lodge Alley, Charleston, SC
Sept.-Sunrise Ridge, Gatlinburg
Nov. 13  Captiva
Nov. 20  Sanibel

This Dec. I will make reservations for BWV at Disney for 5 days before San/Cap and 5 days after.


----------



## Jolson (Aug 13, 2008)

Great thread with some very interesting destinations.  Here's what we have confirmed for 2009 all within RCI:

April spring break:  HGVC on International Drive (Orlando, FL)
Late June: Smuggler's Notch Resort (Vermont)
Mid August: Cape Cod Holiday Estates (Mass)


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 13, 2008)

SANDCASTLES: Soooo envious you own in Captiva and Sanibel    Ever dream of Maui or Kauai ???????


----------



## cosmicmama (Aug 13, 2008)

Lprstn,

Do you mind sharing who your exchange company is?  I am new to TS, I have three weeks, and I would love to get the most out of my exchanges, as you seem to be doing.

Jennifer


----------



## lprstn (Aug 13, 2008)

lprstn said:


> 1/17 (Sat-Tue) Massenutten, va - RCI week (28K Wyndam week)
> 2/14 (Sat-Tue) Shawnee, pa (poconos)  - RCI week (28K Wyndam week)
> 
> 4/4 (Sat-Sat) Smuggler's Notch, vt  - RCI week (28K Wyndam week)
> ...



All of my exchanges were made with RCI, I conducted ongoing searches 1.5 yrs in advance (I am starting on 2010 now) and call weekly to check on status.  I made these trades using Wyndam points (28K point week/ 70K point / 105 points weeks).  The Disney Cruise I booked 2 years in advance and got a special incentive of $75 room credit, and only $100 per person deposit.  Been paying on that monthly.


----------



## craftemp (Aug 13, 2008)

*2008/2009*

2008
September - Wyndham Long Wharf
October - Branson - 2 weeks
November - Cape Cod

2009
January - Outer Banks
February - Hilton Head
March - Old Town Alexandria
April -Bonnet Creek
May - Sept still planning
October - Smugglers Notch
October - Branson


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 13, 2008)

*Interesting Thread*

Maybe I'd better get back into the planning mode.  So far: 
01 16-23      Varsity Club, Tucson (Meeting relatives)
04/25-05-11 Celebrity Transatlantic cruise
05/29-06-05  Marriott Desert Springs II
09/18-25       Welk Mountain Villas

We still have a week and an A/C w/II, and a week at our Harbortown Pt. to book.  And we really need a Kauai fix in there someplace.


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 13, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> SANDCASTLES: Soooo envious you own in Captiva and Sanibel    Ever dream of Maui or Kauai ???????



I would love to go to Hawaii--never been.  Unfortunately my husband does not like to fly, so it would have to be a girl's trip.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 13, 2008)

Starting next month....
Sept 08 - Harborside at Atlantis (II trade)
Oct 08 - Westin St John (II trade)
Nov 08 - Four Seasons Aviara (II trade)
Dec 08 - Marriott fairway Villas - 3 units with family (II trade)
.....and DD is going to Sunset Ridge St John (RCI trade - thanks Lawren2!)
Jan 09 - Grand Mayan Nueva Vallarta (SFX trade) and Villa del Palmar Flamingos (staying with friends)
February 09 - Morritt's Tortuga
March 09 - 2 weeks at Marriott Aruba Surf
April 09 - somewhere with friends over Easter.
June 09 - Fitzpatrick's Castle (own) and Marriott Marbella (direct exchange with TS4Mer)
Forgot my "G" Club trip to the Berkshires....sorry Irene F
Sept  09 - hope to do Harborside again with work friends (II trade)
October 09 - 7 day Disney Cruise
November 09 - hope to do Westin Lagunamar (II trade)
December 09 - New Years in Vegas (II exchange)


----------



## lprstn (Aug 13, 2008)

*Boy a lot of you all have great trades...*

I am so impressed.  Always hearing people complain about not being able to trade...but everyone here has done exceptionally well.  

What's your secret for great trades?

I am even re-thinking some of my 2010 ideas .... hmmm... keep it coming


----------



## london (Aug 13, 2008)

*2009 Schedule*

Booked so far:

Jan/Feb

6 weeks in Florida,  at Resort on Cocoa Beach and Jamaican on Gulf, Treasure Island.

April

Club Regency Myrtle Beach

May

Jackson Gore Inn, Vermont
Samoset Resort, Maine

September

Club Regency, Myrtle Beach

November

Marriott Monarch, Hilton Head Island


----------



## pammex (Aug 14, 2008)

2009 almost completly booked, present status..

Jan 2-9 Club Velas Vallarta , puerto Vallarta Mexico(Owner)
Jan 10-13 Casa Velas Puerto Vallarta Mexico ( Vacation Certificate)

Jan 24-31 Attitash Mtn. Village NH (owner of fixed week but exchanged for ski week for son with guest certificate thru RCI)

Feb 28-March 7 Vallarta Palace Nuevo Vallarta Mexico ( use of another members week)
March 7-14 Marina de Oro Puerto Vallarta Mexico ( exchanged NH timeshare thru RCI)

May 16-23 Need to book...either will use exchange thru RCI , TPI, SFX, HSI, or use Mayan Palace owner week to Acapulco
May 23-30 Aqua Pacifica Penthouse Ixtapa Mexico ( owner)

July 18-25 Paradise Village Nuevo Vallarta Mexico ( owner)
July 25-July 1 Need to book thru RCI, TPI, DAE, SFX, II, in PV Area or use owner week at Velas Vallarta Pv MX

Sept. 26-Oct 10 Need to book Royal Villas Mazatlan ( Owner)

November whenever need to book via exchange in RCI, SFX, II, HSI, TPI, 1-2 weeks

Already thinking about 2010...guess I am a planner!!


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 14, 2008)

Jan to Apr (12 Weeks) Steamboat Springs CO
April or May, (1 Week) Puerto Vallarta
Oct (1 Week) London UK
All at our owned resorts

Others TBD

Cheers


----------



## Holly (Aug 14, 2008)

Starting week after next:

Labor Day week: Wyndham Panama City
Thanksgiving Week: HGVC Sea World/Orlando
Christmas: Quarter House - New Orleans
New Year's: Marriott Manor Club 

2009
President's Week: Woodstone/Massanutten
Easter: Morritt's Grand
Last week of June: Smuggler's Notch (tentative...direct exchange with TUG Member...I think...need to confirm)
Last week of August/Labor Day: Smuggs again
New Years: Vacation Village in the Berkshires

2010
President's Week: Dubai...planning a stopover in London on the way...depends on airfare
July:  Thinking about using my Atlantic Beach Villas week, but not sure

Some of these we won't be staying the entire week...work getting in the way, but WOW...who knew?


----------



## Conan (Aug 14, 2008)

March 
4 nights Manhattan Club
Antigua Village Beach Club

May
Casa del Mar, Aruba

July
Village Cascais Suite Hotel, Portugal
Pestana Madeira Beach Club, Madeira

September (Labor Day week)
Tristram's Landing, Nantucket, Mass


----------



## Holly (Aug 14, 2008)

I forgot...I donated a week at the Mayan Palace to my daughter's school.  

Also, just added this all up:

Maintenance/Exchange fees: Roughly $3500  ($500 was the SFX week that I donated)
Rental Income: $2400 
Value of Time Spent on TUG/Exchange boards/other TSing: $40,000  :rofl: 

This is a fabulous hobby!  My family and friends think I'm nuts.  (They go on the trips though!)


----------



## Steve A (Aug 14, 2008)

Labor Day week--Barony in HHI
Second week in December--Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert
First week in March 2009 Grand Chateau in Las Vegas
Last week in June, first week in July 2009---Dublin and London for two weeks using Marriott points

I still have to figure out what to do with my Grand Chateau 2 bedroom lock-off for 2009, my Aruba Ocean Club II deposit for 2009, and the AC I received for the deposit.

Looks like I'll be taking some leave without pay next year. Ah! The joys of having a Federal Government pension, social security, and a full-time job.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's our 2009 schedule (all for 1 week):

January-The Atlantis Harborside

March-Divi Bonaire

May-Treasure Cay, Abaco Suncrest Treasure Villas

August-Tradewinds Cruise Club Antigua

November-Westin St. John

You guessed it...we're beach bums  

Carolyn


----------



## Steve A (Aug 14, 2008)

Just resolved the problem with my 1-bedroom Aruba Ocean Club deposit. I traded it for the Royal Haciendas 1-bedroom the week of August 22, 2009.


----------



## DianneL (Aug 14, 2008)

*Wow*

We are retired and can't seem to get away as much as many of you working people do.

Sept. 08 -- Banff Gate Mountain Resort, Canmore, Canada
April 09 -- working on a trip to Albuquerque (non-timesharing trip)
May 09 -- Royal Dunes, Hilton Head
June 09 -- Island Park Village - Yellowstone area
October 09 - Brewster Green, Cape Cod area

plus three long weekend trips with my groups (i.e. tennis group and bridge club)

Love to travel.


----------



## KevJan (Aug 14, 2008)

2008 Timeshare Schedule

     March 7-14        Capri by the Sea - San Diego, CA
     June 7 14           Woodstone at Massanutten - Massanutten, VA
     July 24-31          Jackson Pines - Jackson WY
     Sept. 27-Oct.4    Smugglers Notch - Smugglers Notch VT
     Nov. 14-21         Grande Crowne - Branson, MO

2009 Timeshare Schedule

     March 2-9           Hacienda Del Mar - Cabo San Lucas, MEXICO
     May 2-9              Kahana Falls - Maui, HI
     June 28-July 5      Whiski Jack - Whistler, CANADA
     Sept. 19-26         Laurel Springs - Gatlinburg, TN

We also do "Last Calls" and weekend trips but these are the planned exchanges, all done through RCI.  (Oops, the trip to Branson is not an exchange.)

I've started an ongoing search for 2010 sometime during the summer months.  Looking forward to retirement sometime in the future and being able to travel a whole lot more.


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW--I'm feeling somewhat deprived.  I have to stick to the school calender for most of my vacations.  So far
12/27/08-1/03/09  Swan Mountain/Dillon CO--skiing in Summit Co
3/27/09-4/03/09  Big Cedar Wilderness Club
7/26-7/30 hotel stays Mt Rushmore, Black Hills etc on the drive from WI to MT
7/31/09-8/07/09  The Edelweiss/Glacier Ntl Park
8/21/09-8/28/09  Peppertree at Tamarack WI Dells
Oct 09' hoping to book Wyndham Sedona for my sister, Mom and I
Dec 09'  ??  May use our fixed week 52 at Wyndham Santa Barbara vs renting
            it or may use our newly acquired 2 br LO at SDO??
Have not even looked at 2010 yet--you are all great planners!!
Enjoy all of the wonderful vacations you all have scheduled--Dawn


----------



## kathyj0205 (Aug 14, 2008)

And I thought I was going to be busy!!

Hacienda del Mar, Cabo, 10/26 -011/3/08
Hacienda Del Mar. Cabo 1/10/09-1/1709 with grown children and SO

Grand Mayan Riviera Mayan 3/29-4/5 Our 40th Anniv

Manhattan club 5/8 for 4 nights
Inn on Long Wharf 5/12 for 4 nights

All of the fall - Nebraska football games

Because of NU Football, and homes games for 8 Saturdays in the fall, I have promised I wouldn't book any vacations.  But if something good comes up.....

Kathy

And I forgot the week we will donate to our Catholice school charity auction!


----------



## andrea t (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, you guys have some pretty spectacular vacations planned.  I can't wait until I can travel outside the school calandar!  Also, I cannot take vacation time Jan-March (company policy) so we lose the chance to get away Feb break.  So, for 2009:
April break  Royal Caribbean cruise: Southern Caribbean
July           Costa Rica with Adventures by Disney
August       Marriott Newport Coast
I think it's a nice variety!


----------



## susan1738 (Aug 14, 2008)

*2009*

March - Spring Break week - Barefoot Condos in South Dakota

June 6-13 . . .  Smugglers Notch, VT

June 20-27 . . . Charter Club of Marco Beach, FL, with my mom, my sister, and my aunt.

June 28-July 4 . . .Palm Beach Shores, FL, with my son(s)

July 4-11 . . .Orange Lake Country Club, North Village, FL with my DH, his brother, my sons, and my two neices

(So excited about going for 3 weeks on ONE airfare!!  Yes!)

July 24-31 . . . Silverleaf Villages, Flint,TX . . . fishing trip with DH


Can't wait to start working on the 2010's!!


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 14, 2008)

GrayFal:  Yipes  and I thought we traveled alot.  Great trades


----------



## lprstn (Aug 14, 2008)

*Wow!!! some people are living my dream....*

One day I will be able to go somewhere for 6 weeks straight...now I just have to figure out if DH and the kids will be coming too...


----------



## happymum (Aug 14, 2008)

Grayfal - you are my hero!


----------



## mpizza (Aug 15, 2008)

2008:
09/08 - Harborside  Pat
12/08 - Disney at Xmas

2009:
02/09 - Marriott's Canyon Villas 
05/09 - Paris/Normandie  w/fellow TUGGER
07/09 - Marriott Fairway Villas (3 concurrent units)
08/09 - Island Park Village & Crestwood (National Parks Trip)

2010:
05/10 - Punta Ala, Italy
10/10 - Gaslamp

I'm one happy timesharer!  

Maria


----------



## CaboColl (Aug 15, 2008)

Compared to all of you TUGGERS.... I am BORING....
:zzz: 

Feb. '09 - Hacienda Encantada in Cabo 
We own week #8 - (hopefully for the next 39 years)


----------



## scotlass (Aug 15, 2008)

2009:

1/17 - 1/28     Morrits Grand in Grand Cayman, 2 weeks from RCI exchange
6/27 - 7/18     Broome Park, Kent, UK - own there, London visiting friends,
                    Melfort Village, Scotland - own there

2/6/2010 -  2/20/2010 La Vista Resort, SXM (own there)

6/26/2010 -  7/24/2010   Broome Park, Hilton Craigandarroch Scotland - RCI exchange, Melfort Village, 2 weeks (just bought a second week)

Now planning for 2011......we plan waaaaaaay in advance!  We also use our own weeks quite a lot.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 15, 2008)

*Just made my first 2010 trade!! I hit jackpot!!!*

Gold Crown 3 bdr cottage in England (2 hour train ride from London) I feel like I hit the lotto!!    Barnsdale Country Club (#2932) Barnsdale Rutland,   LE15 England , www.barnsdalehotel.co.uk  For the end of April, 2010!!! I made this trade with a 70pt (FSP-Wyndam Weekd) deposited into RCI....I am so happy I could cry... And a TUGR helped me by telling me to request the trade even though an RCI rep originally tried to discourage me from searching...


----------



## scotlass (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations!  I have looked at that place many times and have it on my list for a retirement destination.  Please plan to write a review.


----------



## Art (Aug 15, 2008)

Long range planner with outside interests 

2009  
January: Westin Mission Hills and Lawerence Welk Resort (trades)
March:  Marriott Grande Ocean  (own)
April:  Bonus - 16 day TA cruise on Celebrity Solstice
June:  Gatlinburg Town Square (trade)
August: Harbor Ridge Resort (own)
December: Royal Islander (trade)

2010
January:  Bonus - 11 day exotic Caribbean cruise on Celebrity Equinox
February: Marriott Ocean Pointe  (own) 
March:  Marriott Grande Ocean
April: Long Boat Key (trade)
May: Clowance House (trade)

Art


----------



## nerodog (Aug 15, 2008)

*plans for 2009*

April- Portugal  2 weeks.. Nov. Cayman Islands... still hoping for a second week  at the Grand ! Have  ongoing searches going for 2010 and looking at ENgland again. Off to Au stria this Oct. 08 ! I have been very  happy with my exchanges !


----------



## lprstn (Aug 15, 2008)

Art said:


> Long range planner with outside interests
> 2010
> January:  Bonus - 11 day exotic Caribbean cruise on Celebrity Equinox
> February: Marriott Ocean Pointe  (own)
> ...



Impressive Art...I have some catching up to do with you


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 15, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Gold Crown 3 bdr cottage in England (2 hour train ride from London) I feel like I hit the lotto!!    Barnsdale Country Club (#2932) Barnsdale Rutland,   LE15 England , www.barnsdalehotel.co.uk  For the end of April, 2010!!! I made this trade with a 70pt (FSP-Wyndam Weekd) deposited into RCI....I am so happy I could cry... And a TUGR helped me by telling me to request the trade even though an RCI rep originally tried to discourage me from searching...




Good for you!   

I think the II and RCI reps just want you to make an exchange into Williamsburg, Branson or Orlando and be done with it.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am jealous!  Next year will be the first year in a long time that I will have more than 2 weeks of vacation.

I have requests in for quite a few "difficult" exchanges but so far nothing has popped for me.  I'll wait a while longer before I put in the easier requests.  I don't want to put in a request for somewhere not on my priority list and have it fulfilled before I give a real chance to going where I really want to go!

Sue


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 15, 2008)

April -- cruise
May -- Harborside, followed by Westin St John the next week
July -- Newport (not an exchange -- my brother owns a home there, and that comes in handy!)
Week 52 -- Grand Mayan Riveria Maya

This almost depletes my primary 5 weeks of vacation -- but I should be able to squeeze one more week in thanks to using a few 4-day weeks.  And, I can still grab a couple of long weekends with my personal and float days.  But, then there's the letdown of "being done" so I think I'll hold back a little time for spontaneity!

Very jealous of all the retired Tuggers!


----------



## Kenrabs (Aug 15, 2008)

Up next is Disney staying at Horrizon Marriott Oct 08 Columbus week using AC.
Week 52 at HHI Marriott Grande Ocean with an exchange.
Feb Presidents week at Casa Maya Cancun.
April Patriots week at Ponds at Fox Hollow with an exchange.
3 weeks in July at Hanalei Bay Resort, Kona Coast II, and Imperial Hawaii Resort Cluball exchanges.
Thanksgiving at Trapp Family Lodge Vermont with an exchange.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 16, 2008)

falmouth3 said:


> I am jealous!  Next year will be the first year in a long time that I will have more than 2 weeks of vacation.
> 
> I have requests in for quite a few "difficult" exchanges but so far nothing has popped for me.  I'll wait a while longer before I put in the easier requests.  I don't want to put in a request for somewhere not on my priority list and have it fulfilled before I give a real chance to going where I really want to go!
> 
> Sue



Don't give up Sue, try calling daily, heck that's what I do...


----------



## Kel (Aug 16, 2008)

Marriott Maui Ocean Club  - February 09
Marriott Aruba Surf Club - May 09
Family Reunion California RV Trip - August 09
TBD - November 09 

Happy Travels!


----------



## tombo (Aug 16, 2008)

August 2008 Washington DC (hotel)
August 2008 Panama City Beach ,Fl (Landmark Holiday Beach Resort)
Oct 2008 Gulf Shores Alabama Shrimp Festival (Shoreline Towers)
October 2008 Gatlinburg for the Alabama Tennessee football game (Gatlinburg Town Square)
Dec 2008 Banner Elk NC snow skiing at Sugar Mountain (Blue Ridge Village)
May 2009 Aruba (Divi Phoenix)
June 2009 Orange Beach Alabama (Escapes to Orange Beach)
July 2009 Banner Elk Highland Games (Blue Ridge Village)
August 2009 Gulf Shores Alabama (Shoreline Towers)
Sept 2009 New Orleans for the Alabama vs Tulane game (searching for trade in RCI)
October 2009 New England cruise
December 2009 Banner Elk Sugar Mtn snow skiing (Blue Ridge Village)

Unfortunatelly several of these trips are long weekends due to limited vacation time, but even for short periods, I love to travel.


----------



## TomR (Aug 16, 2008)

Not quite done yet, but so far I have scheduled for 2009:

The Quarter House, New Orleans--March
Grandview, Las Vegas--May
Marriott Ocean Pointe, West Palm Beach--June
The Ridge Tahoe, Lake Tahoe--August
The Royal Sands, Cancun--October
The Royal Islander, St. Maarten--December

Tom


----------



## laxmom (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I only get 2 weeks of vacation and we decided to do driving destinations next year.

We have a Grand Villa at DVC HHI for spring break and have reserved our Barony week for the middle of July - unless something exciting becomes available that I just cannot resist!


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 16, 2008)

September 2008:  Sedona (Arroyo Roble-exchange)
November 2008:  HH (Port O Call-Home resort)
March 2009 :  FF Alexandria (Home resort)
April 2009 :  Willamsburg (Marriott Manor Club using an AC )
November 2009:  HH (Port O Call-home resort)

I also have a request in for Trapp Family Lodge in September 2009.   Keep your fingers crossed for me on that one!

Deb


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 16, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Don't give up Sue, try calling daily, heck that's what I do...




I  have a difficult request in as well. What does calling RCI daily get me? First shot at incoming inventory? Holdbacks by RCI? I'll call daily if it's worth the hassle!!

Still to Come in 2008:
Late Sept - Galleon, Key West for DH and buddy (exchange)
Thanksgiving - Umbrella Beach Resort (owner)


2009 Plans:
March/Apr - Spring Break - Resort on Cocoa Beach (exchange)
Mid-June - Holiday Beach Resort, Destin FL or use as rental (owner)
July 4th - West Yellowstone Village (exchange)
Week before or after Yellowstone for Glacier ... ongoing search in RCI
October - Key West for DH and buddy (will be an exchange)
Thanksgiving - Umbrella Beach Resort


----------



## KarenLK (Aug 16, 2008)

September -- Grand Mayan in Acapulco [trade]
November -- Marriott Grande Chateau in Vegas
February -- 5 weeks at Villa del Mar in Puerto Vallarta
March -- 3 weeks at Club Internacional in Cancun
May -- possibly use my week in Oberstaufen, Germany


----------



## Conan (Aug 16, 2008)

TUG Favorites (This Thread So Far)

                   USA
AL              Escapes to Orange Beach
AL              Shoreline Towers, Gulf Shores
AZ              Arroyo Roble, Sedona
AZ              Marriott Canyon Villas
AZ              Varsity Club, Tucson
CA             Capri by the Sea, San Diego
CA             Four Seasons Aviara
CA             Gaslamp Suites, San Diego
CA             Marriott Desert Springs
CA             Ridge Tahoe
CA             San Francisco
CA             Shadow Ridge, Palm Desert
CA             Welk Mountain Villas
CA             Westin Mission Hills
CO             North Star, Steamboat
CO             Steamboat Springs
CO             Swan Mountain, Dillon
FL              Bonnet Creek
FL              Captiva
FL              Charter Club of Marco Beach
FL              Disney Beach Club Villas
FL              Disney's Boardwalk Villas(
FL              Disney's Vero Beach
FL              Galleon, Key West
FL              Holiday Beach Resort, Destin
FL              HGVC    International Drive, Orlando
FL              HGVC Sea World, Orlando
FL              Jamaican on Gulf, Treasure Island.
FL              Landmark Holiday Beach Resort, Panama City Beach
FL              Long Boat Key
FL              Marriott Horrizon
FL              Mizner Place, Weston
FL              Ocean Pointe
FL              Orange Lake Country Club, North Village
FL              Orlando International
FL              Palm Beach Shores
FL              Resort on Cocoa Beach
FL              Sanibel
FL              Sheraton Vistana, Orlando
FL              Umbrella Beach Resort
FL              Westin, Key West
FL              Wilderness Lodge, Disney
FL              Wyndham Panama City
HI               Hanalei Bay Resort, Kona 
HI               Imperial Hawaii Resort, Honolulu
HI               Kahana Falls, Maui
HI               Whaler, Maui
ID               Island Park  Village
LA              Quarter House, New Orleans
MA             Brewster Green, Cape Cod
MA             Cape Cod Holiday Estates
MA             Fox Hollow
MA             Tristram's Landing, Nantucket
MA             Vacation Village in the Berkshires
ME             Harbor Ridge Resort
ME             Samoset Resort
MI              Hemlock at Boyne
MO             Big Cedar Wilderness Club, Branson
MO             Grande Crowne, Branson
MT             Crestwood
MT             Edelweiss, Glacier Ntl Park
MT             West Yellowstone  Village
NC             Blue Ridge Village, Banner Elk
NC             Outer Banks
NH             Attitash Mtn. Village
NJ              Marriott Fairway Villas
NV             Cliffs at Peace, Las Vegas
NV             Marriott Grand Chateau, Las Vegas
NV             Wyndham Las Vegas
NY             Manhattan Club
PA             Shawnee
RI               Marriott Newport Coast
RI               Inn on Long Wharf
RI               Onshore, Newport
RI               Wyndham Long Wharf
SC             Barony Beach
SC             Club Regency Myrtle Beach
SC             Disney Grand Villa, Hilton Head
SC             Harbour Point
SC             Lodge Alley, Charleston
SC             Marriott Monarch, Hilton Head Island
SC             Ocean Blvd, Myrtle Beach
SC             Ocean Watch
SC             Port O Call
SC             Presidential Villas at Plantation  Village
SC             Royal Dunes, Hilton Head
SC             Sheraton Broadway Plantation
SC             Surf Watch
SD             Barefoot Condos
TN              Gatlinburg Town   Square
TN              Laurel Springs, Gatlinburg
TN              Sunrise Ridge, Gatlinburg
TX              Silverleaf Villages, Flint
VA             King's Creek, Williamsburg
VA             Marriott Manor Club, Williamsburg
VA             Old Town Alexandria
VA             Woodstone at Massanutten
VT              Jackson Gore Inn
VT              Smuggler's Notch Resort
VT              Trapp Family Lodge
WI              Mirror Lake, Wisc Dells
WI              Peppertree at Tamarack
WY             Jackson Pines, Jackson

                  Mexico
MX             Aqua Pacifica Penthouse, Ixtapa
MX             Casa Maya, Cancun
MX             Casa Velas Puerto Vallarta
MX             Club Internacional, Cancun
MX             Club Velas Vallarta, PV
MX             Grand Mayan Acapulco
MX             Grand Mayan Nueva Vallarta
MX             Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
MX             Hacienda Del Mar - Cabo San Lucas
MX             Hacienda Encantada, Cabo
MX             Marina de Oro Puerto Vallarta
MX             Paradise Village Nuevo Vallarta
MX             Royal Haciendas, Paya del Carmen
MX             Royal Mayan, Cancun
MX             Royal Sands, Cancun
MX             Royal Villas, Mazatlan
MX             Vallarta Palace NV
MX             Villa del Palmar Flamingos NV
MX             Westin Lagunamar

                  Canada
Canada       Cranberry Harbour Castle & CC, Collingwood, Ontario
Canada       Banff Gate  Mountain Resort, Canmore
Canada       Whiski Jack, Whistler

                  Caribbean
Antigua       Antigua  Village Beach Club
Antigua       Tradewinds Cruise Club Antigua
Aruba         AC (Marriott)
Aruba         Marriott Aruba Surf
Aruba         Casa del Mar
Aruba         Divi Phoenix
Bahamas    Harborside at Atlantis
Bahamas    Treasure Cay, Abaco Suncrest
Bonaire       Divi Bonaire
Cayman      Morritt's Tortuga
Cayman      Morritt's Grand
Costa Rica  Adventures by Disney
St. John     Sunset Ridge St John
St. John     Westin St John
St. Martin    La Vista Resort
St. Martin    Royal Islander

                  Europe
France        Normandie, Paris
Germany     Oberstaufen
Ireland        Fitzpatrick's Castle
Italy            Punta Ala, Tuscany
Portugal     Four Seasons Vilamoura
Portugal     Pestana Madeira Beach Club, Madeira
Portugal     Village Cascais Suite Hotel
Spain         Marriott Marbella
UK             Barnsdale Country Club, Rutland
UK             Broome Park, Kent
UK             Broome Park, Kent
UK             Clowance House, Cornwall
UK             Hilton Craigandarroch, Scotland
UK             London
UK             Melfort Village, Scotland

                  Cruises
Disney Cruise
Celebrity Transatlantic
Royal Caribbean Southern Caribbean
Celebrity Solstice
Celebrity Equinox


----------



## Larry (Aug 16, 2008)

Holly said:


> I forgot...I donated a week at the Mayan Palace to my daughter's school.
> 
> Also, just added this all up:
> 
> ...





My 2008/2009 confirmed weeks

Marriott Ocean Point - next week 2BR

Windjammer Landing St. Lucia - December 08 2BR with private pool

Mayan Palace Riviera Maya - January 09 2BR-This is my daughters              exchange and they just invited me to come and help with the Grandkids.

Vacation Village at Weston  - Family vacation for two weeks in April with Kids and grand kids.

I also just checked and my total maintenance fees for 8 weeks is approximately $4,750. Rental income for 4 weeks is $5,400.

Gotta love timesharing and value for your money as long as you bought re-sale and can invest the time needed to make this work.  :rofl:


----------



## vettebuf (Aug 16, 2008)

And my friends tell me that *I* take a lot of vacations!  

This is what's scheduled so far:

2009
January: Carnival Freedom Caribbean cruise
April: Grand Mayan-RCI trade (cancelled Royal Mayan for date with ff tickets)
May: Our beach house (Jersey Shore)
July: RHC Hyatt Cancun Caribe
September: Our beach house (Jersey Shore)
November: Carnival Liberty 12 day Western Med cruise

Thanks for some great ideas for 2010. So far we're looking at cruising with a stop in Puerta Vallarta, Orlando, Las Vegas, and a second European cruise or a cruise departing from NYC again.


----------



## Dori (Aug 17, 2008)

So far we haven't planned past our February trip to Florida.

February plans:

January 31- Calini Beach Club, Sarasota, Florida
February 7-  Vistana's Beach Club, Jensen Beach
February 14- Lahaina Inn Resort, Ft. Myers Beach
February 21- Silver Lake Resort, Kissimmee
February 28- Embassy Grand Beach, Orlando

These are all RCI trades.

Dori


----------



## eal (Aug 17, 2008)

*post-retirement "trip of a lifetime"*

DH and I are heading out in Oct /08 for two weeks in Big Sky MT, then two weeks in Park City, then five weeks in Kauai.  We return home for four weeks over Christmas, then in mid-January we head to Costa Rica for four weeks, Sedona for three weeks, Scottsdale for four weeks (and Cactus League baseball) then a leisurely drive to Vancouver where we stay for a week, then home to Calgary to figure out what to do with the rest of our lives.  

08 - 09 is going to be a very exciting travel time for us, thanks to the joys of timesharing.


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 19, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> Okay here's mine so far for 2009
> 
> Jan(Thurs-Mon) MLK weekend Disney's Boardwalk Villas(Boardwalk View )




We'll be in town those exact same days, only across the lake at Beach Club.  It will be my first stay with my DVC points.  Sooo excited!!


----------



## lprstn (Sep 5, 2008)

I so wish I owned DVC points...oh well..enjoy your ownership....Hey everyone ... keep it coming...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 5, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> We'll be in town those exact same days, only across the lake at Beach Club.  It will be my first stay with my DVC points.  Sooo excited!!



We stayed at BCV last MLK!


----------



## luv2vacation (Sep 6, 2008)

Twinkstarr - maybe we could meet up while we're there...

As for my other upcoming vacations, Hubby is preferring driving destinations this year (he really hates to fly too far):

Island Links HHI (trade) - week 52 2008
Disney's Beach Club Villas (DVC points) - MLK long weekend 2009 - we *will* fly to this one
Marriott's Manor Club (trade) - May 2009

Will probably exchange back to HH again for week 52 2009.


We're also waiting on a request for March for Marriott's Ocean Watch and a summer request for a couple of difficult places.

I'm also looking to spend possibly 2-4 weeks in late July/August in HH.  Will book Island Links (own), Royal Dunes (if I haven't sold it by then), and will be requesting a Marriott week as soon as my recent Ocean Pointe platinum purchase gets recognized by Marriott.  :whoopie:  I'll also look every day come summer for a flexchange exchange into HHI Marriott (saw a lot this year).

Unfortunately, Hubby only gets 4 weeks vacation each year.  I just went back to college full-time so I have a lot of vacation time!  (At least for the next 2 years!)

My sister, along with her then 11-yo GD (and maybe a friend this year) will come to Hilton Head with me in the summer because I'll drive (and pay for gas) and we can trim expenses - we can cook in, and it's free to ride bikes, go to the beach, and swim in the pools, which is what we love to do there.  We'll also have open space for any of our spouses or 4 adult children who want to come down for a week or long weekend while we're there.

If I can talk my dad into paying for her airfare (he's got the money, she doesn't), I'd like to take her to Palm Springs or Phoenix in January, before I start my Spring semester classes.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Sep 6, 2008)

Lake Tahoe here we come, again!!      February

Tahoe Seasons Resort


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 6, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Twinkstarr - maybe we could meet up while we're there...
> 
> As for my other upcoming vacations, Hubby is preferring driving destinations this year (he really hates to fly too far):
> 
> ...



Luv2vacation, let's set something up for MLK! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## 225chs (Sep 6, 2008)

Currently planned

remainder of 2008

Dec(2 weeks) La Vista, SXM (owned)

2009

April  La Casella,Umbria,Italy (rci)
June  Duchally,Scotland (sfx)
Dec(2 weeks) La Vista, SXM

still have weeks but no time left


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 6, 2008)

Great ideas... We need to stay at new places we tend to visit the same ones over and over...

2008 - 

Thanksgiving Week -- All Stars @ WDW, Marriott Grand Vista (Exchange at 13 months) & Swan @ WDW

2009

End of Jun/July -- WDW at BCV (Owner)
August -- Marriott Timberlodge (Owner)
November -- Marriott Ko'Olina  (Pending Exchange)
December -- Marriott Shadow Ridge (Owner)


----------



## tlsbooks (Sep 7, 2008)

This coming year is NOT typical...although it would be nice if it were

Feb - Manhattan Club - thanks to TUG sighting
June - 1 week at Grand Pacific Palisades (owners) followed by 5 days at Avila 
          Beach (DRI points)
       - still in the works but maybe 1 week at the Ritz Carlton Maui tagging 
         along with dh to a conference.
July - 1 week Worldmark Mission Bay - San Diego for Comic Con.  If you have
        teens, ask them. 
Sept. - driving son to school in Colorado, then a week at Worldmark 
           Yellowstone.

I also have an RCI exchange that must be used by Feb. 2, 2010 so there may be another vacation week in their somewhere.


----------



## capjak (Sep 7, 2008)

2008

March WKORV Maui Rented
August SVV  Orlando Cash stay

2009

March 2bdr Beach Club  DVC points

Summer ???? oldest going to college


----------



## eakhat (Sep 7, 2008)

September 18-October 11 2008:  driving trip to Denver & Texas
January 6-February 3 2009:  Oahu and Maui


----------



## Colorado Belle (Sep 7, 2008)

What are you all exchanging to get cruises? Especially Disney cruises?
I don't belong to any exchange groups but I'm thinking about it. If I have float weeks, do I make a ressie first and then exchange that or do I have to let my timeshare 'pick' the week that is exchanged?

thanks !


----------



## JudyH (Sep 9, 2008)

2008
Dec:  2 weeks at St. Martin


2009

Feb:  Bluegrass music cruise on Carnival
March:  Nashville, Tenn
June:  3 weeks in Alaska
Aug:  exchange to Santa Fe, NM

2010

Dec:  2 weeks St. Martin


----------



## Eli Mairs (Sep 9, 2008)

What's left of 2008:

 Just returned from a few days at the Plaza, New York, thanks to my daughter who works for Fairmont.
Nov - 14 day westbound transatlantic cruise on Oceania Regatta

2009:

Jan 24-31 - Disney OKW exchange
Jan 31-Feb 6 - Grande Ocean

April - 17 day eastbound transatlantic cruise on Emerald Princess
June - Deerhurst Resort (owned week)

Nov - 14 day westbound transatlantic cruise on Celebrity Equinox

We have 6 weeks of timesharing and lots of Disney points, including many banked weeks. 
We have become addicted to cruising, and we seem to love transatlantics. This makes it difficult to use all of our timeshare weeks, and it becomes stressful trying to use them before they expire. Oh well, we could have worse problems!


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 12, 2008)

*I Cant Decide!!!*

You guys are SO good! I have been looking for 3 months now and can decide. 

My #1 pick is now gone - silly me for not booking it when it was available. And now, I STILL cant decide! UGH!


----------



## Marcia3641 (Sep 12, 2008)

eal said:


> DH and I are heading out in Oct /08 for two weeks in Big Sky MT, then two weeks in Park City, then five weeks in Kauai.  We return home for four weeks over Christmas, then in mid-January we head to Costa Rica for four weeks, Sedona for three weeks, Scottsdale for four weeks (and Cactus League baseball) then a leisurely drive to Vancouver where we stay for a week, then home to Calgary to figure out what to do with the rest of our lives.QUOTE]
> 
> I'm exhausted just reading this schedule.  WOW!!! How in the world do you pack for a travel schedule like this????? I can only dream of this many vacations.
> 
> ...


----------



## lprstn (Sep 12, 2008)

Colorado Belle said:


> What are you all exchanging to get cruises? Especially Disney cruises?
> I don't belong to any exchange groups but I'm thinking about it. If I have float weeks, do I make a ressie first and then exchange that or do I have to let my timeshare 'pick' the week that is exchanged?
> 
> thanks !



I did book this cruise through RCI with a cruise certificate.  Although, if you book a cruise over 1. 5 yrs in advance or during specials you can pay it off a little a month like I do. 

Also, my next cruise I am using my Wyndham points ... why? cause I have so many points and I don't want to pay out more money.


----------



## danb (Sep 15, 2008)

*2009 Travel Plans*

7/11/09  7/18/08 HHV Oahu
7/18/09 7/25/09 Kauai


----------



## eal (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Marcia,
I think you missed the title of my post - "post-retirement trip of a lifetime".

Only 18 more sleeps!

(And I really could use some tips for packing...)


----------



## allenh91801 (Sep 17, 2008)

My plans so far:

2009
Feb 13-20 - Four Seasons Carlsbad (Exchange)
Jul 4-11 - Royal Sands Cancun(Exchange)

Not sure where else to go.  Hard to get time off from work.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 17, 2008)

allenh91801 said:


> My plans so far:
> 
> 2009
> Feb 13-20 - Four Seasons Carlsbad (Exchange)
> ...



I understand about getting off work, so we do a Fri- checkin then return on Tues/Wed (especially on Presidents Day/MLK/Labor Day or /Memorial Day weekends)


----------



## Ddee555 (Sep 17, 2008)

*WoW-what great vacations, everyone!*

I love all you planners!  My family thinks me nuts for starting to plan for 2010!  (But, they'll go on the vacations!).  :rofl: 

For the remainder of the year and the next, I have (confirmed):

December 2008, Christmas week: Carlsbad Inn, Carlsbad, CA (owner)
May 2009, Memorial Day week: Coronado Beach Resort, Coronado, CA (owner)
September 2009, Labor Day week: Lawrence Welks Villas, Escondido, CA (exchange)
December 2009, Christmas week: Carlsbad Inn, Carlsbad, CA (owner)

I might be taking some other time off during 2009, but I haven't arranged that yet...  And yes, I tend to stay closer to home (southern California) due to my dad being disabled, but it's all good.   

Happy timesharing, everyone!


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 18, 2008)

*Still need a summer exchange ... but winter done!*

April 2009 - Club Regency at Regency Towers in Myrtle Beach for April Easter Break. Traded a summer week at Plantation Resort Villas in Surfside for this. 

November 2009 - Just traded into Grand Mayan Riviera Maya (gold crown) for Nov 2009. Traded a September week at Alhambra at Poinciana (silver crown), in Fl. Talk about an uptrade!!! We are VERY excited!  

Summer 2009? - Still trying to decide on a summer 2009 trip. Waiting to see if I will be about to deliver then! As DH and I are trying to grow our family. So summer plans on hold til we know more  

Still have 2 more weeks to use before they expire in Aug 2010. Also get another week January 2009. I just LOVE it! :whoopie:


----------



## onthego (Sep 23, 2008)

*2009 Plans*

Jan - Orange Lake Country Club - Orlando  14 weeks
July - Glacier Canyon - Wisc. Dells  4 days
Sept - Wapato Point - Manson, WA 1 week 
Oct - Raintree's Sandcastle at Birch Bay - Blaine, WA 2 weeks


----------



## matbec (Sep 24, 2008)

onthego said:


> Jan - Orange Lake Country Club - Orlando  14 weeks



Wow! 14 weeks is impressive! Guessing you did this as a combination of owned weeks and extra vacations. How far in advance did you arrange this?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 24, 2008)

Cruising with HGVC
Royal Caribbean: Spain, Canary Islands & Casablanca  March 2009

Wife's birthday in Lake Tahoe
Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge October 2009


----------



## mjs (Sep 24, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I understand about getting off work, so we do a Fri- checkin then return on Tues/Wed (especially on Presidents Day/MLK/Labor Day or /Memorial Day weekends)



I do exactly the same thing. Works for me.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 24, 2008)

mjs said:


> I do exactly the same thing. Works for me.



Yeah, it allows me to enjoy a mini vacation every month   .


----------



## SharonD (Sep 24, 2008)

April:  Fixed week at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach, Cabo
May:  Westin Princeville (just booked this through Starwood)
Nov:  Morritt's Grand, Grand Cayman

Hoping for a trade with SFX for off-season London?  (Well, I'm leaving a week open just in case).  Will do a non-timeshare trip to Europe after a conference I'm going to in the summer, but haven't decided on the destination yet.

And I have two unexpected II AC's that expire next Sept. -- not sure how I'll use those.


----------



## CLIFFTOPS (Sep 24, 2008)

october 2008  two weeks at monarch in hilton head
november 2008 two weeks at monarch in hilton head
january 2009 4 weeks at belair beach in st marteen 

march-april 2009 4 weeks at belair beach in st marteen

will spend some time in hilton head in may 2009 but no weeks booked yet.


----------



## danuty (Sep 24, 2008)

November 21,2008 Marriott Newport Coast Villas-owner
November 28,2008 Westin Mission Hills Rancho Mirage-purchase thru II getaway
February 9th,2009 Marriott Desert Villas 1 Palm Springs-exchange

We still have 1 week left for 2009 at NCV which we will either use for Thanksgiving again or exchange.  Hoping to use 2 II A/C's to extend 2009 vacations to 2 weeks each.  Any tips on redeeming the A/C's is much appreciated.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 27, 2008)

Anymore early planners out there?  Keep it comin..


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 27, 2008)

March 2009 - Plantation Resort Villas (DH's golf trip)
June 2009 - Royal Islander Club La Plage
November 2009 - Grand Mayan Riviera Maya

Im SO excited to get away ...


----------



## redkayak (Oct 27, 2008)

October 2009-Cypress Pointe Resort

Haven't picked week two yet.  Saw HGVC Sea World a few weeks ago but didn't pull plug in case I decided to use Wyndham points for Bonnet Creek.  Wish I had taken it now.  Oh well I'll see whats available in the next few months.

Doug


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 29, 2008)

*TS Schedule 2009*

Great topic!

We're going to the following places in 2009:

February -- Hyatt Highlands Inn

April-- Westin Princeville Ocean Resort

June-- Sheraton Mountain Resort Avon, CO

December-- Westin Kierland Villas


----------



## Pens_Fan (Oct 29, 2008)

July 2009 - Murrell's Inlet

October 2009 - Vail


----------



## Kimberly614 (Oct 29, 2008)

Fun topic!!

See my signature:


----------



## elaine (Oct 29, 2008)

*mine*

We are also tied to school schedule--here are ours.

2009
Spring Break-Orlando, OLCC
mid June-Smugglers Notch
July-Presidential Resort in VA 
Late Aug.-Ocean Watch Myrtle Beach
Christmas-DVC Wilderness Lodge (pending-my home DVC resort)

2010
Spring Break-4 day cruise to Bahamas and then Kennedy Space Center
end June-DVC (hoping Animal Kingdom Villas)
End June-Waterside by Spinnaker at HHI
July-Presidential Resort in VA 
End Aug.--2 week trip somewhere--maybe California or British Columbia.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 29, 2008)

elaine said:


> We are also tied to school schedule--here are ours.
> 
> 2009
> Spring Break-Orlando, OLCC
> ...



Wow...and you talk about being tied to a school schedule...there are A LOT of vacations there D  ok, ok, I am not one to tease...but I so LOVE your way of thinking!!)

By the way you are going to my resort in 2009! Presidential resort!  Don't forget to check out Kings Dominion while you are there...a definate must do day trip --- oh and stop by Potomac Mills for some super shopping. Heck email me and I will tell you all the great places to eat and fun things to do in the area.


----------



## swift (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Elaine when are you going to be at Smuggs? We have a check in of 6/12.


----------



## avad88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow!  I'm impressed with everyone!  I feel like a rookie compared to many of you.  However, hubby is retiring as of the end of January and I'm catching the fever and getting into the swing of planning.  Thus far we have:

Next Week - Mizner Place, Weston, FL for a getaway
Christmas week - Beach Quarters, Va. Beach (son lives nearby)
2009
February - Winner's Circle, San Diego, CA
March - cruise 
June- 2 weeks at home resort, SeaScape Beach and Golf Villas in Outer Banks, NC
October 1 - Manhatten Club (thanks to TUGGERS and sightings board)

I've learned so much from this board and appreciate everyone's help and insights.
Ava


----------



## RahRah (Oct 30, 2008)

New to owning a TS, but have rented quite a lot in the last ten years and continue to heavily rent, which is why I'm looking to buy some more now!

So far our schedule is:

Rental confirmed:  November 7-12, 2008 Nob Hill Inn, San Franscisco [DH conference, on his own]

Rental confirmed:  February 14-21, 2009 Christie Lodge, Avon, CO

_Renting: April 4-11, 2009....resort TBD, Williamsburg, VA_

September 12-19, 2009 Branson Yacht Club (a week we now own!)

Rental confirmed: October 17-24, 2009 Wyndham Peachtree Conference Center, GA [DH conference]

_Renting: October 24-November 7, 2009 (currently emailing about weeks with an owner) Bonnet Creek, Orlando, FL_


----------



## Timesharemogul (Nov 1, 2008)

*My 2009 exchanges*

Confirmed last January (RCI) to Lindo Mar, PV Mexico....then consecutively
Confirmed just two weeks ago (II) Villas Loma Linda, PV Mexico.
Confirmed in 2007 an internal excange for mid June to Harbor Hill at Provincetown (RCI) to attend the annual film festival.
Confirmed last month for Radisson Beach Villas Kauai for March 2009 (my twice widowed mom is getting remarried and they will use this as a honeymoon- my wedding gift!)
Confirmed early 2008 and late 2007 via RCI: A few internal exchanges to Sandcastle Condos for August summer vacation on the beach.
      For January 2010, I already agreed with another owner at the Galleon to do a direct swap which would allow two weeks in the FL Keys to be consecutive with an RCI confirmation made earlier this year for the Reef at Marathon (my 1st 2010 confirmation).
      Based on the number on confirmations I'm getting with RCI (Weeks), I'm pretty satisfied with my success at confirming what I want. Ironically, ever since I became a POINTS member this year, it seems that RCI has made it easier for me to confirm places HOWEVER, NONE of these exchanges were made with POINTS!!!
Brian


----------



## maxel (Nov 4, 2008)

*2008/2009*

Nov.2008 - Alto Golf and Country Club, portugal /then transatlantic cruise to Brazil.
Feb 2009 - Nascar at Vegas, Summer Bay Resort
Apr 2009 - Waikiki (family reunion) RAVC owner /then cruise to Vancouver
Sep 2009 - Ventura Ca. Harbor point
Dec 2009- Cliffs at Peace Canyon, Vegas, owner

Thinking about a European trek 2010  Jun-Aug
Possibly including Sweden, anyone been there in a TS?


----------



## mas (Nov 4, 2008)

Heading to Vega$ in December 
Marriott Grand Chateau  Dec 7th

2009 so far..
Fort Laud. FL  Marriott's Beach Place Feb 1st
Key West  Hyatt's Beach House Feb 8th

Looking to use an AC for Florida on either side of Beach Place or Beach House.

One of these days after DW retires I'll get serious about booking multiple winter weeks...


----------



## jimbosee (Nov 9, 2008)

*"Holiday's 2009." "Around World Trip"*

Hi Tugger's,

          Around World Trip 2009.-----Timesharing and Rentals.

 Depart Melbourne,Australia,22nd April,2009,to L/A,2Nts;Mayan Palace,Riviera Maya,7Nts;Puerto Vallarta,Marina,Rental,12Nts;Las Vegas,Jockey Club,5Nts;NYC,Manhatten Club,Rental,3Nts.Then to London,England,London,Rental,7Nts,pick up a vehicle,drive to Holyhead,Ferry to Ireland,West Coast,Rental,7Nts;East Coast,Rental,7Nts,Ferry back to England,Lakes District,Burnside Park Owners Club,7Nts;Scotland,MacDonald's Forest Hills,7Nts.Back to London ,Hotel,1Nte,to Finland,Helsinki,Hotel,4Nts.Helsinki to Bali,via Hong Kong,(Transit),arriving Bali 9th July.We live in Bali for 7 months of the year,so we will go home to Melbourne,Australia,on Dec 6th 2009. 

            A lot of hard work and frustration,I love the challenge,but when it all comes together,it's terrific.Happy holidays.Jim Seedsman 


                                      jimbosee


----------



## lprstn (Nov 9, 2008)

jimbosee said:


> Hi Tugger's,
> 
> Around World Trip 2009.-----Timesharing and Rentals.
> 
> ...



WOW..   I am seriously impressed...  and a little jealous...can you please post pics of your trip..some of these places I know it will be a long while for me to travel too...heck Australia is one of my dream vacations...


----------



## Running Man (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, I think I need more holidays.  We are also tied to the school year. I get six weeks of holidays from work 
For 2009
Spring Break - Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay (RCI trade)
July - Grandview (own)
August - road trip to Sasketchewan
Sept - Hawaii - hoping to get a last minute
November - Maybe Vegas again
December - Mexico somewhere
:rofl: 
Be Happy!  I think timesharing was one of the best things we ever did!

Cheers


----------



## Larry (Nov 11, 2008)

Larry said:


> My 2008/2009 confirmed weeks
> 
> Marriott Ocean Point - next week 2BR
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 12, 2008)

For 2009, DAE just found me a summer week at the beach in Poland.  I also have a spring exchange to France and a fall exchange to England.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 12, 2008)

*Timesharing is a Great Experience*

Feb. 2009 - Hilton Head Island 
May 2009 - South Lake Tahoe
August, 2009 - Aruba
August, 2009 - Sadona, AZ (trip for daughter & family)
Sometime in Oct./Nov. Not decided where to go as yet!

All trades were made through RCI.

2010 - Vacation wishes so far:
          Moon Palace - Cancun
          Yellowstone - Worldmark West Yellowstone


----------

